# two needing rehomed,cockers



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found this on the cocker forum.I know it's not Maltese related but she's trying to find homes for two wonderful sounding cockers due to finances. Here's the link to the posting.
I'd take them in if I didn't have 5 plus my step son's geman shepherd and a rottweiller pups.Yepper 2 more now..

Zim Family Cocker Spaniel Forum • View topic - OH: Dayton: 2yo N/M Brothers (Parti & Tri) - PRIVATE REHOME

She's in Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just emailed my friend who just lost her two cocker boys to cancer in one day  She is heartbroken. Her dogs are her children. One was 12 and one was 7 and both came down with cancer and she spent over 50k trying to save their lives with surgical removal of the cancer then chemo, etc. 

I have a friend that does animal transport as my friend is in california. Not sure if she is ready yet but I did pass this on to her so thanks for your post as she is a cocker lover.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much.I know it's so hard to loose a special fluff and think about another. We lost our Amy (cocker),knew it was coming soon, just 4 days after we got our first 2 fluffs (malts). We were glad we got puppies ,near the time,it really helped w/ the pain.
We found Amber (cocker) about 6 months later,we did miss those cocker kissies...

I don't think getting another dog after you loose one,isn't replacing the one you lost, instead it's
passing their love to another who needs it and I would think the one who's left to the bridge would be looking down,hoping we weren't hurting in grief...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She updated with pictures of the 2 cockers. Oh are they cute.....
I hope they find a home together...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I adore Cockers as well. I looked at the pictures she posted of her two dogs and they are just adorable. Wish I could adopt them...

Hope they find a wonderful new home soon...what a heartbreaking situation for the owner though.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> She updated with pictures of the 2 cockers. Oh are they cute.....
> I hope they find a home together...


oh wow they look just like her two that passed  same coloring - I will check my fb to see if she responded - just wish they were in california as I know she would run and get them if so 

too bad dh is leaving for ohio this week as his dad passed but he is going to be in cleveland area not dayton but I do have a friend that does animal transport as her husband works for the airlines. Do you think they could fly under the seat comfortably as I would never want them flown in cargo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

dwerten said:


> oh wow they look just like her two that passed  same coloring - I will check my fb to see if she responded - just wish they were in california as I know she would run and get them if so
> 
> too bad dh is leaving for ohio this week as his dad passed but he is going to be in cleveland area not dayton but I do have a friend that does animal transport as her husband works for the airlines. Do you think they could fly under the seat comfortably as I would never want them flown in cargo


They might. I'm sure if you contact the lady she would work out what she could. I think she's travel to the ends of the earth to find them a home right now. If you contact her or your friend does,let me know how it turns out..
We're so lucky to no be in that situation but it could easily happen to us w/ my health declining and no health insurance... I'd hate to think of what could happen to my fluffs.
Emily and Sasha would want to be together.
Rylee and Bitsy would need to be together. 
Amber would be with either pair or with a family where someone is home all day.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> They might. I'm sure if you contact the lady she would work out what she could. I think she's travel to the ends of the earth to find them a home right now. If you contact her or your friend does,let me know how it turns out..
> We're so lucky to no be in that situation but it could easily happen to us w/ my health declining and no health insurance... I'd hate to think of what could happen to my fluffs.
> Emily and Sasha would want to be together.
> Rylee and Bitsy would need to be together.
> Amber would be with either pair or with a family where someone is home all day.


yeah it just happened to my friend  she passed away and had 3 yorkies and her husband was so distraught he could not care for the girls and he works alot of hours at his job. We rehomed all 3 but it was hard. The most wild thing was she told me her wishes almost a month to the day prior to her death as we were discussing rescues and then she told me what she wanted for her girls. It made me sad to go back and read that. I took in one of her little girls and we rehomed the other two with friends on your yorkie groups. We were able to do so quickly on facebook so she may want to try facebook as within 2 hrs of posting on facebook they were rehomed among our friends. 

I will try to call my friend today as well


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Al wouldn't rehome ours,it would kill him.He works a lot of hours,but if I die,I'm well insured so he could retire and enjoy life and be with the fluffs. That's how we set things up,knowing it's just the two of us,so our fluffs and the one remaining would be financially taken care of.

I worry more if we both die at the same time...

I appreciate your help so very much. It's so hard here,the economy has been bad for 6-7 years now,but didn't really make the news until it became an election tool....

I couldn't do it,deal with rehiming my babies but if it came down to their welfare,I'd have to do it. I couldn't even part w/ the fosters I took in....

Sadly lots of Cockers end up in shelters and in rescue,more than Malts. I have a real soft spot for both,actually all dogs.
I used to work in a shelter and the senselessnes of all of it,day after day.The needless deaths of wonderful, but unwanted dogs was too much,still haunts me to this day.
I still volunteer though.

I just feel like I have to do what I can ,whatever small thing it is,to help.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I hope they do find a home


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Al wouldn't rehome ours,it would kill him.He works a lot of hours,but if I die,I'm well insured so he could retire and enjoy life and be with the fluffs. That's how we set things up,knowing it's just the two of us,so our fluffs and the one remaining would be financially taken care of.
> 
> I worry more if we both die at the same time...
> 
> ...


yeah sadly in her fb me she did not think her hubby would either  That is what broke my heart the most as i thought he would at least keep one of them but he just could not do it he said. He is selling home and everything in it as he does not want to be reminded of everything as he is so heart broken. I am so glad all 3 girls adapted real well 

I called my friend and she just cannot do it she is too heart broken to take them in right now so I strongly suggest facebook. It was amazing how fast we had the three girls rehomed on there with good people and all are doing great and happy. I am so bummed as I really thought my friend would be ready but she has switched jobs and is just real heartbroken right now


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh what beautiful dogs. So heartbreaking. I hope they find a home. I think FB might be a good idea too since only friends can see posts so it isn't like Craig's List.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can understand the heartbreak. If we hadn't got our fluffs just days before Amy died we would have waited a long time to get another dog.


----------

